# Mona is Finally home!!



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Mona is Finally home!!*

After 24 hectic hours, we made it back to Fairbanks. Mona is doing good, she is quite a bit too thin, but she looks great otherwise, despite being spayed recently, she seems to be feeling fine. I haven't introduced her to the others yet, that will be a few days, I want her to rest, and decompress, and continue to heal. For now, she will just observe the rest of us as we carry on life in the Southwind. So, meet Mona.

On the drive from Anchorage.










Another of her cute little face.










Back home at long last.










She will be stunning once she gains some weight.










I am already head over heels in love with her. She is a doll. However, Hannah is still #1, which is not going to change, but I am just so thrilled with her so far.










Lots more later!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Yet another lucky dog. I have totally missed her coming. Yes, indeed a very lucky girl!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Congrats Richard I am glad she made it to ya safe and sound! She looks gorgeous btw!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Welcome to Alaska Mona! Glad to see another coatie in the State


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

She is simply beautiful Richard, I love her mask. Mona is going to be sooo spoiled she's not going to know what to do with herself! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

She's lovely -- I too love the dark mask. Her "trousers" need a good brushing when she's up for it, it's hard to tell how thin she is with the fluff!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Oh my Richard! She is a beauty beyond words!! What a lucky girl to have you in her life







She will be so happy there once she settles in.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Ahhhhh Richard How cool is THAT!?!?! 
She is stunning NOW ....I can only imagine what she'll look like after a few months of TLC and Love and affection with you and the goils!!!

Congrats to you all!!!!!!!!!!!


EDIT"""" Say Richard, Where did she come from, a sshelter?? A private owner or breeder perhaps??

Really she IS QUITE lovely!


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Don't know how you drove home with that beautiful face staring at you without looking at her all the time. Glad to hear you both made it home safe and sound!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Ah she is a beauty, congrats on the new addition to your family. I would have had a hard time driving with that cute face looking at me, I probably would have kept pulling over to love her up...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Oh she is BEAUTIFUL Richard ! I so missed this whole post on how she came to be with you ...............info please.









You are such a wonderful owner & love your dogs to death. One ? though, since you travel in the Southwind, did you go through a GSD rescue & if so, how do they approve you ? I just mean they are strict (which is good, but I hate only b/c we have an e-fence & they are so against that) & since you don't have a true home, yard, etc. . I'm sure glad either way you get the dogs you do & give them a good happy life. Lucky dogs............

Just too bad for us that a nice GSD couldn't live a happy life with us b/c of our fence issue even though we do have a 10 x 20 covered kennel area that's used if needed. 

What a beauty !


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*








What a pretty girl!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

congrats she is so beautiful


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Congratulations, Richard!! Another lovely lady for you to spoil!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

she's beautiful richard. welcome to the LC club!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

WOW Richard, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

YAY!! 
i'll be you're both glad to be out of the car.
she's such a pretty girlie gsd


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Congratulations! Hope everyone is getting along well!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Another wayward dog finds the ideal home, congrats!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Mona is so lucky to have found your pack! She looks like a great addition to your Harem!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*



> Originally Posted By: LadyHawk
> 
> 
> EDIT"""" Say Richard, Where did she come from, a sshelter?? A private owner or breeder perhaps??
> ...


She was that shelter dog in Canton Ohio. Another boardmember picked her up for me back on the 21st. I was supposed to fly to Ohio to get her, but I couldn't do it for 3 weeks, so Moei offered to ship her to me. So, there were never any questions about the Southwind. Or a fence, although I do have a really nice where I am living( my work has a really nice security fence around their property, so I can cut all the pups loose, but they really don't go far.) Update, tonight, Mona is already pretty comfortable in the RV, she is having an episode with the runs right now, so I take her out every couple hours, but she seems to be feeling OK otherwise. It happens with all my rescues, it will clear itself out with a couple days of rest and getting more relaxed. The others have already become used to her being in the RV, so in a couple days, I will start letting some interaction take place. So far, so good!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Glad she made it home safely and that all is going well. Sorry to hear she has the runs. 

In the first picture it looks like she's tied up on the live ring of a choke chain? I'm hoping I'm seeing that wrong. I almost lost a dog that way (collar got caught and she was choking but I got to her in time) and I had some friends whose dogs got tangled and strangled before they could get to them. Just hoping that's an optical illusion in that picture but just wanted to say something, just in case!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

No, you are seeing right, Ruth. I use it very seldom, and they are never left unsupervised. I just bought her a nylon slip collar, which is what I prefer as they have a harder time slipping it off of their head, and you don't have to worry about it so much when they put on some weight, and a normal collar might dig into their neck. Of all the collars and leashes, and such that I have around, this was all I could find on my way out of town yesterday, so I grabbed it. So, no worries, Ruth, it is back in the cargo hold of the Southwind, where it will be for awhile.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

I sure have seen some really beautiful dogs here in shelters/pounds..............just makes me so sad. Glad you got a great dog from good old OH !









Was she a stray ?

Canton is about 1.5 hrs from us.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Yes, she was a stray, actually, she was posted in Urgent, and Moei pointed me to her, when I put up a post that I was looking for a LC.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

WOW, someone lost a really pretty girl. I don't know how people don't try to look high & low for their dogs.........









Just like our boy that landed in the shelter as a stray, he looked way worse than her though....







Took awhile to look pretty.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Congratulations -- what a beatiful girl!

You just want to hold that precious head and make all the past go away... And soon it will...

Precious Mona, you'll be so spoiled and adored -- you are HOME!!

Tanya


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Welcome home Mona! Congratulations Richard. She's a looker. Glad to hear things seem to be working out with your pack.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Congratulations, Richard!! Nosy Auntie Patti craves yet another update, don'tcha know!







I adore her sweet face.. do you just love her fluffy coat? I think in a few days and weeks, her personality will emerge more. You have done the rescue thaang so often, you are expert in how this works. Good for you for taking things slow for her! CONGRATS again! Oh yah.. did I mention I wanna nudder update?







I LOVE Mona!!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

I forgot to mention in those photos, she had her skirt all shaved off when she was spayed so that is why she looks so drawn up, she actually has a little tummy, which is going to look much fuller once all her hair grows back out.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

Congratulations Richard, and welcome to the great Northwest Mona!

Looks like she weathered the ride from ANC rather well, eh Richard? She does look a bit overwhelmed in that first photo. I can't even imagine what must have been going through her mind. Glad she didn't have GI distress during your drive. 

What a pretty girl. I can't wait to see her when she gains a few pounds and her coat thickens up. Under your loving care, your girls always take on such a wonderful glow.









Welcome home Mona!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

She looks like a real sweety pie


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Mona is Finally home!!*

I wish Jolene would end up that dark. She will be 4 in September, but keeps getting darker and more adult longer hair on her back, and has been growing a cape now for over a year. 


Maybe I can get Richard to adopt me and Jolene..... Jolene has to come with me










Powell


----------

